# 6 months old and owners fed up with it.



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure where to post this so I will try here.

This photo is of a 6 month old pup we are trying to rescue. Although not thin and not starved of food at all, it is chained up 24/7. It has had no socialising, only one set of shots at 3 months (up here that is really bad as Parvo is prevalent), it nails haven't been cut since then, it doesn't get walked, played with or anything. It was left chained up like this with no shelter in -38. She did start taking it in when she saw me check on the dog daily. But now she has had enough as he jumps up the kids (ummm maybe try training it!!!!) The owner got it from an ad in town that said "make great Christmas presents) and I tore it down when I learnt he was a BYB who had no care for where these pups were going. Well here is one of them - no long wanted. The owner wants to sell it to me for $500. She paid $300. I am working on her just letting the dog go as she will have to just give it to the SPCA eventually (or shoot it which happens a lot up here).

Isn't he lovely? He is currently called Soldier but we will name him Guiness if we do manage to get him. I know what breed he is but wondered what you all think (one person on this forum already knows).

And yes, we still have THAT much snow here. The photo was taken yesterday.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Very sweet looking gsd. 

Why not offer her $100 cash for the dog? That way she gets something and you get him off of that chain pronto.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Could you smack the owners
He is so beautiful 
I hope you do get him no life for a dog


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

His coloring is stunning! I hope you can manage to get him. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

VERY SAD! why do people get dogs if they dont care for them!
Guiness is a beautiful boy... I hope you get him soon.... he needs you. Tell her you can save her all kinds of trouble by taking the dog, before the authorities come her way!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you manage to convience owner to sell you the dog, get the registery papers if any AND write up a Bill of Sale.

Cute young dog.

Wishing you the best.

Val


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that you can rescue him!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60I know what breed he is but wondered what you all think (one person on this forum already knows).


He looks like a typical bi-color German Shepherd to me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is stunning, I sure hope you do get him. Keep us posted.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for wanting him!!! That could well have been the life my Keeta lead before she was picked up as a stray by the SPCA (with winter weather not that different from where you are).

Had a lot of issues, but she just blossomed into a different dog! 

Good luck! And even the SPCA will charge a 200$ adoption fee, so if you can get him for about that much, you will be doing really good!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Put the moron owners on the chain and put the dog in the house. (Ah, but only in a perfect world)

I hope you can get the dog and either keep him or get him to a better situation. We have one next door we are working on through the local AC. Good Luck.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous and it breaks my heart to see him on that chain.
I'm hoping you get him soon.
Pls keep us updated.
(Guiness is a cute name for him)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! He looks like a beautiful bi-color!!









Umm...he gets excited and jumps because he has no interaction and gets so happy he jumps?? People like this boggle my mind and make me want to be sick!

Good luck, keep us posted!!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poor sweet little guy!!! He is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! I love, love, LOVE his coloring! I truly, sincerely hope that you get this dog! I'll send some positive vibes your way. 

And I wholeheartedly agree with the other posters - those owners should be chained up in -30 weather...see how well they'd do!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh poor baby boy! 

I hope you can convince the owner to give him up to you. I love the name you have picked for him. 

Please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Keep sending the good vibes. I have everthing crossed that we can get this lovely dog.

I wish the laws up here stopped people doing this to dogs but they don't. We are trying to get that changed. I help the local SPCA and one of the ladies has taken this to the Territorial Government. We are fed up with watching dogs suffer at he end of chairns. You wouldn't beliebe how many freeze to death each year. 

So it might be REAL FUN having two 6 months old dogs in the house. Our dog is almost the same age but female and just spayed. I am now trying to get my head around the type of problems we might face - from the dog not be socialised AND from us already having a 6 month old. We will be busy that is for sure.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

What a beautiful dog!! Isn't that cruelty to animals what you described? I truly hope you get the dog away from those people because they truly don't deserve him.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DHauWhat a beautiful dog!! Isn't that cruelty to animals what you described? I truly hope you get the dog away from those people because they truly don't deserve him.


The laws up here don't do anything to cover this. Some sled dogs froze to death in the ground on short chains and the owner didn't even get a slap on the wrist. Makes me MAD. Life is rather backward in the Northwest Territories.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Went to see the owner today. She had talked to her kids about us having the dog (they range from teens to a toddler) and they want to keep the dog. They are now taking it for walks and picking up its poop. A start but not enough really. She wonders how long they will keep it up as do we. It doesn't have all it shots and it isn't neutered. We clipped its nails and took it for a good walk and did some training with it. It doesn't even know how to sit on command. It walked pretty well on a Halti and even when some unleashed dogs came bounding out of yards, he just stopped and let them sniff him. We are going to keep taking it out every day and working with it. I am trying to get the owner to get it neutered and she can get $100 back from the SPCA. We will watch and see what happens. Luckily the weather has warmed up here so at least he isn't out in the -30s

And the worst thing is....they have yet another puppy. It is some small breed. Some humans make my blood boil.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is gorgeous. If those people were my neighbors, I'd make them an ultimatum, bring that dog inside or I'm taking him. See how quick she calls you to come get him when he's having a nutty puppy day.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60And the worst thing is....they have yet another puppy. It is some small breed. Some humans make my blood boil.


Um, WHAT?! Idiots. If she doesn't think her kids are going to keep up with the first one why the







would she get yet _another _puppy?!?!??!?! This makes me pretty angry.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHe is gorgeous. If those people were my neighbors, I'd make them an ultimatum, bring that dog inside or I'm taking him. See how quick she calls you to come get him when he's having a nutty puppy day.


Yes that is what we expect. And now that she has another puppy in the home, I can see him being outside permanently. At least he can get away with us for a while until she gives up on him totally. I get so mad that the laws up here do not help these animals. Our town bylaws cover a certain amount but they don't actually follow through *at all.*. Firstly you aren't even allowed to have 3 dogs in one home in this town. She has the shepherd, a smaller dog and now the puppy. Also dogs have to have adequate shelter and he doesn't. But nobody will do anything about it. Our bylaw officer didn't do much before (he said his hands were tied by the SAO) and now he has cancer and is on leave.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My sister's husband made that ultimatum about a husky chained up after he drove by every day for a few months. They got a gorgeous girl out of the deal. Still she had issues becuase she was tied for so long. Don't let this baby go for too long.

Do you know any police officers? Usually if they show up with a pricey ticket, the people will do something more than if the animal control officer shows up (in your case, there isn't an animal control)


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Is there any update on this? Is the poor guy still outside and neglected?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

The dog is now being walked daily (and I have witnessed it a few times). He isn't tied up as much either. The kids were worried we were going to take him so they stepped it up. I am watching and the mother knows. She also knows to call if she decides against keeping the dog. At present, that is all I can do as our laws here cannot stop more right now.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you get here since you will definitely take good care of her.. I shall pray for the puppy


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Good for you! Wished I were closer so I could help keep an eye on him with you. Hope it all works out!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

An update on this lovely dog.

The river is breaking up here (very thick ice and a lot of water is flooding downstream). They are evacuating old town in Hay River and on the reserve. This dog lives near ravines in old town. Knowing how full the hotels in the new part of town are already and knowing how bad this flood could be, we called the owner and asked if she had anywhere for him to go. She didn't and happily accepted our offer to bring him to our home. I took my dog to the ball park and waited for hubby to bring this one. Then we introduced them. They hit it off SOOOO well. Amazing considering Soldier has had no socialization at all. So now they are both in our kitchen getting used to laying together. I have alreadry taught him to sit and down and he has only been her for 30 minutes. No idea how long we will have him but he is much safer here even though I am only 200 yards from the river but we are in a higher area.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Is the dog at your place for good or are you just keeping him for the moment? Either way, I'm glad to hear that this boy is in your care.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I hope it is for good but I doubt if the owner will agree to that. It is for a long as we are on flood alert at least. But I am going to do a video of him playing so wonderfully with my Shepherd. I will also get film of him training with me. Then we will see if she really feels it is the dog that has the problem. The owner even gave my husband a muzzle for the dog. This dog is more gentle with me than my own 7 month old is!!!!!!!!! Why he has a muzzle god only knows?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am glad that he is with you and hope he gets to stay! How great that the two of them are getting along so well too.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Maybe, just maybe, they will "enjoy" their time away from the puppy, and will just let ya keep him!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874Maybe, just maybe, they will "enjoy" their time away from the puppy, and will just let ya keep him!


I am hoping that will happen.









He just got left in my home for 3 hours NOT CRATED and just laid on the bed in the kitchen. Our own dog HAS to be crated or she will eat her bed or chew something. He is a lovely dog. Even nicer than I thought he was.

The ice is building up here and they expect the area where the dog lives to flood later ........ so I might get another day with him.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Lets hope that you get to keep this great guy. I think the owners just don't know what they are doing. So when they see that you acutally know what it is that you are doing, they will have no choice but to let you keep him.

Gl and Best Wishes


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

ALL of my fingers are crossed in the hopes that this pup will get to stay with you!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

He is still here right now. 
Evidently she said to my hubby that she and her kids would come and see him yesterday....nobody did.
We saw her at lunchtime and she didn't say anything.
Really odd.

Soldier has exhibited one problem now. He paces all night long. He didn't do it the first night. I think a crate might help him but we don't have one large enough right now. He is melting my heart more each day.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's such a gorgeous pup. I am so happy he's with you. Says a lot that the owner hasn't come to see him. That chain on such a handsome little boy, it breaks my heart.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

That's terrible! We just got our Kaiser 4 days ago...same story. He was bought to be used as a "protection dog" and from January until now he was outside on a chain until the owners decided he was "too friendly" and sold him. Not housebroken, socialized, or trained whatsoever and 4 days later he can sit, lay down, come, and go to the door when he needs to go out. And he's amazing with our 14 month old son...lets him climb all over him and herds him away from the street! Owners like your neighbor and Kaiser's old owners should be blacklisted from buying dogs.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Soldier has exhibited one problem now. He paces all night long. He didn't do it the first night. I think a crate might help him but we don't have one large enough right now. He is melting my heart more each day.


That's not unusual in dogs that have been overly restricted by constant crating/kenneling/chaining with little or no interaction - try not to react to it & just keep doing all the good stuff with him & he should start to settle. 
Of course, if you can find a crate, you can start crate training but in the meantime just reward calm behavior, maybe give him one of those 'dinasaur' bones or a stuffed frozen kong at night if you feel OK leaving him with a bone etc unsupervised. 








that you can 'buy' this pup (if the kids are driving the "we want our dog back" bribe them with video games etc) rather than sending him back to that chain - he is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Try giving him some rescue remedy before bed, if you have any. I also find that a really long walk before bed helps too. I've taken in a couple who had a lot of trouble settling at night for the first little while.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sadly Soldier went home last night. His adult owner didn't call us but her 10 year old daughter called and left a garbled message whilst I was out with the dogs. We called to see what they said and the owner said that she told the daughter she would have to call us herself if she wanted him back. What a great parent and dog owner!!! How utterly responsible NOT!!!! So we felt we had no choice at this point. They didn't even come out of the house when we took him back. WE HAD TO CHAIN HIM UP. I felt heartbroken. I called and left a message and also emailed this morning. I told her basically that he will hurt one of the kids if he doesn't get more training. That he will very likely get Parvo if she doesn't get all his shots done (he has had one) and that not being neutered could turn into a big problem too. I also said that if she doesn't want him, just the kids, to try bribing the one that called with a Nintendo DS or something. I will pay. 

I am sad/mad that the law here protects HER if I keep her dog but doesn't protect the dog from being left all winter in -38 or being chained up day in day out. 

My dog misses him and so do I.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

One day that poor dog should "come up missing off his chain" and you need to keep him inside for a few days, and then say he showed up at your door cold, and hungry. There has to be some law to state that if the dog returns to you then he belongs to you. I hate to see this woman get that wonderful dog back. We all know that poor dog will be neglected. I remember you posting earlier that there was a law that stated you couldn't have 3 dogs. And you stated that she now has 3, so in turn isn't she breaking the law? Just a few suggestions.....I also don't agree with "assisted escape" but who knows crazier things have happened with a dog that is outside.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60Sadly Soldier went home last night. His adult owner didn't call us but her 10 year old daughter called and left a garbled message whilst I was out with the dogs. We called to see what they said and the owner said that she told the daughter she would have to call us herself if she wanted him back. What a great parent and dog owner!!! How utterly responsible NOT!!!! So we felt we had no choice at this point. They didn't even come out of the house when we took him back. WE HAD TO CHAIN HIM UP. I felt heartbroken. I called and left a message and also emailed this morning. I told her basically that he will hurt one of the kids if he doesn't get more training. That he will very likely get Parvo if she doesn't get all his shots done (he has had one) and that not being neutered could turn into a big problem too. I also said that if she doesn't want him, just the kids, to try bribing the one that called with a Nintendo DS or something. I will pay.
> 
> I am sad/mad that the law here protects HER if I keep her dog but doesn't protect the dog from being left all winter in -38 or being chained up day in day out.
> 
> My dog misses him and so do I.


I was so hoping that they would have "forgot" about him. I like the idea, of the DS, I think I would do the samething, heck I would even buy her with the DS the Dogs game to where she has to care for the puppy!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I had just taken him back in the winter. She would know we had him now I think. I get a feeling she could call the cops if she can prove he is hers. Not sure. I might ask a cop about that actually.

I did call town hall about the only max of 2 dogs and they said that they can't do anything at the moment due to the bylaw officer being so ill. He is actually dying of cancer....otherwise I actully think he might have helped me get Solidier. He is a big dog lover. 

Anyway, I am off to take my Shepherd for a walk/run/jump in big puddles.







She is really missing that big black loveable dog as much as I am. 

Thank you all for your support. No idea why, but I get a feeling he will be back here before too long.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Here's hoping you can get him off them agreeably....maybe offer the kid who wanted him a trade??? and get the paperwork or Bill of Sale ($1 and other consideration) from the adult....

Poor poor poor Soldier....he must be really puzzled as to why he had to leave teh nice home and go back to ****....

Lee


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60I also said that if she doesn't want him, just the kids, to try bribing the one that called with a Nintendo DS or something. I will pay.


i wouldnt be surprised if a 10 yr old would go for such a "trade." i think all signs point to the kids losing interest in the dog as many kids these days seem to have pretty short attention spans. good luck.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

**** I am willing to donate some money to you so that you can buy the dog from that kid. Soldier deserves a good home like all of us, so I am saying that I will donate to the soldier cause if the kid wants money lets all get together to pool some money to get soldier into a good home.

AND LETS START NOW.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! That is so sweet of you.

Here is the latest update to the Soldier saga.

Yesterday I sent the owner a video of her and my dog playing in a fenced area near us. They play so well. I also told her straight what not neutering, not getting the shots and not training and exercising well will do. I warned her that one her kids could very well get hurt or the dog could get parvo and die. I just said it how it is. I told her that I take my dog out AT LEAST twice per day for a minimum of an hour to run and play and walk on leash AND I train her a few times per day AND play with her in the yard a few times per day. WELL SHOCK HORROR!!!! Last night the whole family (and dog) turned up at my home with a bouquet of roses for me. The 10 year old bought them for me with her paper round money. They had just taken Soldier to the fenced area where I had filmed him and my dog. They played with him for hour and want to meet us there nightly with our dog. They want information on neutering and how to get the $100 rebate from the SPCA. They have no option but to tie him outside sometimes as they have no fence but he IS now sleeping inside and being allowed inside more and more. When they owner goes out in her van, she is now taking him too. Just as I do with my Shepherd.

I think my video and strong, strainght to point talk have finally begun to sink in. And now, each night, I will have the chance to talk to her and the kids more and more about what Soldier needs and why. I can train my dog in front of them and then they can try with Soldier.

Now I feel hopeful for this wonderful dog. If they don't bring him to play nightly, I will call. If I don't see the application for the neuter rebate, I will follow up. Basically I will be watching every move. It helps that they know I am an SPCA member here I think. Little do they know that we have zero powers to take her do away. But I think I will keep letting her think that. Aren't I sneaky LOL

I will keep you all updated on their progress.

Thank you ALL.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is really wonderful because this entire family is now learning how to take proper care of their animals. Thanks so much for being Soldier's advocate and it sounds like he now has hope for a decent life in his future!


----------



## Basisud (May 8, 2009)

I have been reading your story with this beautiful young man and am very happy that the owners have taken responsibility for their dog. It would be nice to put him in trustworthy hands but I am also glad that the owners are making huge leaps and bounds towards being good parents!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Jackie - You rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I am awestruck by your generosity. For you, it really IS all about the dog.








What you are doing will not help just Soldier, but any dog that entire family has in their lives. The children's kids will learn. In saving Soldier, you also will have affected many other lives. 
Out freaking standing


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad to hear about the news. Still I am sad for you, but at least they thanked you for the great job you did. Congrats.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

You done good


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well not with you but it actually sounds very hopeful! Going to play the otherside here, maybe just maybe, they really didn't know how to properly care for a dog, and all of the dangers that might happen to him. 

And they know its out there that if for whatever reason they can't don't want Solider anymore that you will take him and love him.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all. I will be happy when I see their behaviour continue. And, as said, if they do give up on him again, he can always have a home with me. I will just keep an eye on things and advocate for Soldier. They have had other dogs before and I saw them tied up outside constantly too. Back then I wasn't really as knowledgeable myself either. I am not a saint LOL but I never left my dog tied up in -38. I just wasn't as wise about socialising and was really scared of most other dogs too. Not these days as I understand the body language etc. Perhaps we have set this family on the right track now. I do hope so.

They were at the "dog park" waiting for us last night!!!!! (It is actually a disused fenced ball park that we unofficially use as a dog park until I can get the town to let us have officially). I was so pleased and also impressed to hear that they had also been there looking for us in the morning and spent 45 minutes playing frisbee etc with Soldier. Last night we had Kiah and Soldier playing and another couple walked along the road with a Shepherd dragging them along. We ran over and asked if they would like to bring their dog in too. We watched for good body language between all of the dogs and then let them go. They all had a blast. Even a little dog came to join in....of course that one was the bossiest LOL. Soldier's owner was terrified that Soldier would attack all the dogs. She was rushing to put on a muzzle and I stopped her. Out of all the Shepherds (mine included) I knew HE would be the best and I was right. Kiah is the youngest and has the strongest herding instinct so I know my own dog can get a bit over the top. 

I think this is working out great for lots of dog owners in this tiny town. Me included. I spent half of the winter trying to find dogs to socialise my puppy with. Due to the extreme cold and 4 feet of snow in the ball diamond, it was almost impossible to find any dogs out. Now my own dog is doing great too.


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

A Very Cute GSD


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband is standing behind me making me type this. He told me to tell you that I cried when I read these posts. I am just one big Shepherd softie.







I was really overcome when I read what you all said.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Oh wow! What a difference one person can make in the lives of others. You are helping Soldier, that's obvious. But you are also teaching those children how to love and care for another being. Those lessons will make a difference in future pets and their children someday. Great job!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

How wonderful for all. These people obviously just didn't have a clue for whatever reason on how to take proper care of a GSD. Now they will all reap the rewards of learning and growing. I'm thrilled for the daughter and obviously the parents have changed their attitude or they would not have allowed her to call to get the dog back. "You don't know what you've got 'til it's gone"...Thanks to you for helping them get to know their dog better and making your family new friends.


----------

